# Sony A77II vs A7?



## minicoop1985

My wife has an A65 currently, and there's some issues. She loves to do macro stuff with it, but when she goes to focus, the focus locks when the area in question (using a single focus point) is NOT even CLOSE to in focus. Her A55 never did this. We're thinking of getting her on to an A7 or A77II. How is the focus system in the A7? How does it do with A mount lenses? Definitely getting an A to E adapter with the focus motor built in if we go that route. Thoughts on this switch?


----------



## minicoop1985

It has been decided: A77II.


----------



## dxqcanada

Best to read online stuff about using the different AF functions for the 4D focusing ... like: http://www.sony.net/Products/di/com...w/ILCA-77M2_4DFOCUS_Camera_Settings_Guide.pdf ... and many discussions about best settings.


----------



## minicoop1985

That's super helpful. We've decided to do the upgrade, but we'll see when it happens.


----------



## dxqcanada

Sooooo, since she has opened the box ... how does she like the A77MkII ?


----------



## minicoop1985

So far, it's been great. Dynamic range is much improved. Focus is actually working the way it should, and it can even handle a +4 close up filter on her macro lens without going absolutely haywire.


----------



## dxqcanada

Yes, I noticed that when I upgraded from the A57 to the A77mkII ... less noise at higher ISO (though not a dramatic leap) ... focus is fast, but you gotta have the right settings for the right subjects.
Best of all for me, it feels better in my had ... probably because it is physically larger than than my old one. I think the A65 should be about the same size.

My wife (Blacksheep) really has not put the camera under action yet, but hopefully we will get the chance this year.


----------



## dxqcanada

If she can get her hands on a Sigma 150mm macro ... it is an awesome lens. 
I got one used and it is very sharp (wide open), fast focus ... and I don't have to get so close ... and I think the in-lens stabilizer is better than the Sony SS (still gotta test that).


----------



## minicoop1985

I'll see if I can find her one. The Sony macro leaves me less than impressed.


----------



## dxqcanada

What lens does she have ?


----------



## minicoop1985

She has the 50mm f2.8 Macro, the Minolta 100-200 f4.5, and a Tamron 17-50 f2.8. She loves the other two, but I feel like the macro is letting her down.


----------



## dxqcanada

Alpha A-mount and E-mount lens database

The Minolta 100mm macro is a good one.


----------



## minicoop1985

I almost bought her the Minolta 100mm for Mother's Day, but some asswad stole my debit card number and a good chunk of my money so I couldn't buy it.


----------



## dxqcanada

That sucks. It happened to me once, but luckily I was depositing something at almost the same time at the opposite side of the city so my Bank knew it was stolen and refunded me promptly.


----------



## minicoop1985

My bank has refunded me now, but still, it was a pain in the rear end.


----------



## dxqcanada

FYI: there is a nice Tamron 90mm macro for sale ... and some other good lenses
US a77ii + grip + 10 lenses + 5 batteries + la-ea3 - Dyxum


----------



## Streets

Macro work is best done in Manual focus mode.   select an f number between 11 and 22.  Use flash .  Achieve focus by moving camera.  Try this and you will work out a system for obtaining crisp images.


----------



## minicoop1985

She knows this, but doesn't like to use flash for some reason. I offer to teach her, but she claims it's too complex. I keep telling her it isn't...


----------



## Streets

minicoop1985 said:


> She knows this, but doesn't like to use flash for some reason. I offer to teach her, but she claims it's too complex. I keep telling her it isn't...


Don't feel alone.  My wife will put the head of the subject in the dead center of the frame every time.  That is, if I fail to remind her to see the image in the viewfinder as she would like to see the resulting photo.  It does take a lot of re-training doesn't it.


----------



## minicoop1985

I've actually had good luck with AF and macro lenses, but that's just me and I know how to focus/recompose or put the focus point on what I want and crop later. I am jealous of all the focus points she has though. She's got like 70. I've got like 9.


----------



## dxqcanada

There's only one focus point that is important.

Like your wife (not meaning I "like" your wife ... since I don't actually know her ...), I hate shooting with flash ... even though I have had much training in using them ... I prefer not to use them, even though it does help with macro.


----------

